# Meina



## Tige

Bon dia, good morning...
Ahir vaig penjar un fil al fòrum Spanish English i no he tingut massa sort, perquè ningú m'ha contestat res. Ho provo amb vosaltres (tot i que no voldria abusar del fòrum ni dels nadius...  )
Es tracta de la sigla MEINA: Menors Estrangers Indocumentats No Acompanyats, que es fa servir (a Espanya i especialment a Catalunya) per parlar de joves que emigren tot sols, i no porten documentació. Ho vull dir en anglés i no m'atreveixo a proposar una traducció perquè m'imagino que hi haurà una manera "oficial" de dir-ho.
Si la pregunta us sembla massa específica, no passa res, i si teniu alguna idea us ho agrairé molt...  

Salutacions des del Midwest, on plou com una mala cosa...


----------



## Tomby

Pot ser M.E.I.N.A. "_The minor foreigners not accompanied_ "
Entra en aquesta pàgina, si us plau. És posible que t'ajudi una mica.
Salutacions!


----------



## Tige

Perfecte!! Moltes gràcies!!


----------



## louhevly

Tombatossals said:


> Pot ser M.E.I.N.A. "_The minor foreigners not accompanied_ "
> Entra en aquesta pàgina, si us plau. És posible que t'ajudi una mica.
> Salutacions!



Other possiblilties: Non-accompanied Minor Foreigners
or Non-accompanied Minors from Foreign Countries

Lou


----------



## Tige

M'agrada més en aquest ordre... Gràcies Lou!


----------



## ajohan

In Eurospeak (this hybrid type of English used by the EC) I think they are called Unaccompanied Foreign Minors but we haven't translated the bit "indocumentats".


----------



## louhevly

ajohan said:


> In Eurospeak (this hybrid type of English used by the EC) I think they are called Unaccompanied Foreign Minors but we haven't translated the bit "indocumentats".



I agree with ajohan, this sounds much better.

"Illegal Unaccompanied Foreign Minors"?  Are there legal Unaccompanied Foreign Minors?

Lou


----------



## ajohan

That sounds good Lou. 'Indocumentat' is often used in Catalonia as a politically correct way of saying 'ilegal'. I can't for the life of me think of a way of doing it in English. So 'illegal' it might have to be.
Salutacions a tothom


----------



## Tige

I knew this forum would't let me down!!
I had used "non accompanied", but I'm going to use "unaccompanied". There aren't (or should't be) legal unaccompained minors, but the word "indocumentat" is relevant, because sometimes they destroy their documents not to be returned to their country (it happens sometimes with kids from Morocco). It would be different from being "ilegal" but "documented" (?); those would be kids with no permit but with a passport.
Anyway... Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Tomby

Pel que dedueixo dels vostres comentaris crec que s'hauria de definir clarament que una cosa és ser il·legal, altra cosa és ser indocumentat i una altra ambdues alhora.
La primera seria, per exemple, una persona que entra, legal o il·legalment als Estats Units d'Amèrica (USA) i quan li caduca el visat passa a ser immediatament "il·legal". Si entra il·legalment... sobren comentaris.
Per altra banda si un extranger que resideixi legalment en USA i li roben la documentació és legal però està indocumentat.
Finalment, és cert que molts estrangers, principalment del Marroc, abans d'entrar il·legalment a Espanya, destruïxen els seus documents perquè, en l'hipotètic cas de repatriació el Marroc pugui negar que aquesta persona no és marroquina. Sembla ser que en aquest "democràtic Regne" hi ha una llei que asi ho establix. Resumint, que Espanya ha de donar-li abric perquè cap país l'accepta com ciutadà o súbdit. És la veritat i cal acceptar-la.
Bon cap de setmana a tots.


----------



## ajohan

Just come in late thinking about this and did one of my searches on language corpora and, as usual, Google and came up with this: "Paperless Unaccompanied Foreign Minors"
Més a més sembla que es fa servir bastant a nivell oficial
http://www.google.es/search?q=%22paperless+immigrants%22&hl=es&start=10&sa=N


----------



## Tige

Thanks ajohan... You work till very late!! I'll have a look at those sites...


----------



## ajohan

Researching a bit further, it seems that the official word is 'undocumented' but then we have a real mouthful: "Undocumented Unaccompanied Foreign Minors" Uff!
Maybe "Undocumented AND Unaccompanied Foreign Minors" reads better. And talking about 'mouthfuls', the original expression 'Menors Estrangers Indocumentats No Acompanyats' takes the biscuit (we could have a thread about this expression in Catalan) so maybe the 'and' is unnecessary if we are to be faithful to the original phrase.
Lou?


----------

